# Multi unit condo satellite splitter bandwidth



## sagetek (Mar 8, 2010)

My 211k runs off a Q-Box from a commercial multi unit condo installation. Also carried on the system out of the wall connection are the original basic cable channels. To make the system total outage proof (at least they can watch basic cable) for television for renters should the satellite box fail or have a problem, I'm planning on splitting the signal immediately after coming out of the wall and directing it to the Q-Box as well as to the "TV cable" input of the television. That way if the satellite box goes down, the basic cable should still be available through the "TV cable" input on the TV for basic cable. The satellite receiver goes into the HDMI input of the TV.

Question is, what bandwidth splitter (or anything else) should I use to be sure I don't degrade or mess up the signal going into the Q-Box out of the wall plug. Once again, the splitter will be BEFORE the Q-Box.
Thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I would recommend a satellite-rated splitter (5-2250 MHz). Probably about $5.


----------



## woodybeetle (Feb 28, 2008)

sagetek said:


> My 211k runs off a Q-Box from a commercial multi unit condo installation. Also carried on the system out of the wall connection are the original basic cable channels. To make the system total outage proof (at least they can watch basic cable) for television for renters should the satellite box fail or have a problem, I'm planning on splitting the signal immediately after coming out of the wall and directing it to the Q-Box as well as to the "TV cable" input of the television. That way if the satellite box goes down, the basic cable should still be available through the "TV cable" input on the TV for basic cable. The satellite receiver goes into the HDMI input of the TV.
> 
> Question is, what bandwidth splitter (or anything else) should I use to be sure I don't degrade or mess up the signal going into the Q-Box out of the wall plug. Once again, the splitter will be BEFORE the Q-Box.
> Thanks


Based upon the amount of chanels in analog you have, a 5-860 splitter should be fine. The only thing you need to worry about is the level they are delivering the QAM into your unit. The 211 needs approx +10 to -10 dB to operate, adding a 2 way splitter will lower the signal approx 3.5 dB to the Q box. If you call your provider, they should be able to tell you the anticipated receive levels. If you tell me the amount of channels and the amount of transponders I can verify for sure the splitter you need. Tranponders are found using the remote menus, 6,1,1 scan results, page down to the bottom and the number will be on the left of the screen.


----------

